# Would this board be too short for me? (153cm T. Rice)



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

So ive got the chance to pick up a used lib tech T. Rice Pro C2BTX board for cheap, but its 153 cm

Im about 5'9''-5'10'' and 170 pounds. I normally ride a 159 so I was worried this might be way to short. 

Also, I would be using it pretty much for freeriding on icy/hard pack runs on the east coast



Thanks


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say it's a little short. However, it just depends on how cheap we are talking and if you really want another board just for the hell of it.


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

.enigma. said:


> So ive got the chance to pick up a used lib tech T. Rice Pro C2BTX board for cheap, but its 153 cm
> 
> Im about 5'9''-5'10'' and 170 pounds. I normally ride a 159 so I was worried this might be way to short.
> 
> ...


Depends on your riding. I've ridden both 2010 153 and 2011 157 and there's definitely a big difference in stiffness. the 153 t.rice was actually lot like my 2011 danny kass 153


----------



## pibimbap (Oct 25, 2010)

I was in the same situation as you last season - I'm 5'9" and 160 lbs, and I ended up riding a 151 cm Bataleon Airobic near the end of the season last year. Usually I ride between a 153 and 158, depending on what I'm in the mood for, but I honestly didn't feel like it was all that much worse. I probably also do a lot more freestyle than you, though, so it's hard to say, but I ended up going pretty fast through groomed snow and didn't have any problems (but again, very different boards). 

My buddy last year also ended up getting a Skate Banana for super cheap, but it was way too short for him (149cm?), and he's only a bit lighter than I am, and about the same height. And he said it was fine. 

I think the C2 153 cm is also a blunt-tipped board, right? I heard you can get blunt boards a little shorter than you usually would. 

And yeah. How cheap?


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

I can get it for about 150


Yea its blunt tip and pretty stiff so I figured those two would counter the shortness of it.


I know that length would be good for freestyle though, so my next question is, is this boad any good for park stuff or is it way too stiff?


----------



## pibimbap (Oct 25, 2010)

Depends on what you're trying to do in the park.
I feel like it's kind of weird, because it's short... It's meant to be pretty sick on the big kickers, but maybe the shortness/blunt tips will help on the rails/butters. 

As long as you're not just buttering around, or hitting fat jumps you'll probably be fine.


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

pibimbap said:


> Depends on what you're trying to do in the park.
> I feel like it's kind of weird, because it's short... It's meant to be pretty sick on the big kickers, but maybe the shortness/blunt tips will help on the rails/butters.
> 
> As long as you're not just buttering around, or hitting fat jumps you'll probably be fine.


Im pretty new to the park, so id just be hitting some small jumps mostly


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

.enigma. said:


> I can get it for about 150
> 
> 
> Yea its blunt tip and pretty stiff so I figured those two would counter the shortness of it.
> ...


Yeah, I really don't know how that board will work for freestyle given that it is on the small size for you weight. The TRice is not really a freestyle board, but the smaller size should reduce the stiffness a little. It's good for big jumps, but then 153 might be a little small for big kickers.

Is it new or used? If it's new at $150 that's a steal. Even used, if in good condition, it's still a pretty good deal.


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> Yeah, I really don't know how that board will work for freestyle given that it is on the small size for you weight. The TRice is not really a freestyle board, but the smaller size should reduce the stiffness a little. It's good for big jumps, but then 153 might be a little small for big kickers.
> 
> Is it new or used? If it's new at $150 that's a steal. Even used, if in good condition, it's still a pretty good deal.


Its used, its in decent shape. Some minor scratches and it took a decent shot to one of the edges thats made a little bulge

Im still kind of new to snowboarding so I wont be hitting any 30 foot kickers anytime soon, so maybe ill just stick with using the board ive got now for freestyle and use the T Rice for freeriding occasionally


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

.enigma. said:


> Its used, its in decent shape. Some minor scratches and it took a decent shot to one of the edges thats made a little bulge
> 
> Im still kind of new to snowboarding so I wont be hitting any 30 foot kickers anytime soon, so maybe ill just stick with using the board ive got now for freestyle and use the T Rice for freeriding occasionally


what year t.rice? 2010 or 2011? $150 is a steal for pretty much any decent ride-able condition
however, a freestyle board this is not. but if just for small jumps u'll be just fine


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Mervin MTX said:


> what year t.rice? 2010 or 2011? $150 is a steal for pretty much any decent ride-able condition
> however, a freestyle board this is not. but if just for small jumps u'll be just fine


The t rice handles large jumps just fine, jibbing isnt much fun with it though.


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

Mervin MTX said:


> what year t.rice? 2010 or 2011? $150 is a steal for pretty much any decent ride-able condition
> however, a freestyle board this is not. but if just for small jumps u'll be just fine


Its a 2011 board


I guess its doesnt really matter if I can ride park with it, I just want to make sure its not going to feel way too short and unstable when im going down the mountain, because I like to bomb runs a lot (although admittedly theyre short east coast trails)

Also, the effective edge of the board ive got now is 121.5 cm and the contact edge is 118 cm. The T Rice has a contact length of 118.5. This seems pretty close to what ive got now so maybe I wouldn't even notice the different in length too much


Also, for right now I dont have any intention of doing any jibbing, ill just be hitting jumps in the park, whether it be with the T Rice or my current board


----------



## Mervin MTX (Jan 25, 2011)

given what u said u'll love the t.rice. stop worrying and buy it instantly! its a steal


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

Mervin MTX said:


> given what u said u'll love the t.rice. stop worrying and buy it instantly! its a steal


Thanks for the advice, I just put the order in  Now ive just got to wait 7 monthes before I can try it out 


Also, would burton cartels or union forces be a good match for this board? I assume they would be but I just want to be 100% sure


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

.enigma. said:


> Thanks for the advice, I just put the order in  Now ive just got to wait 7 monthes before I can try it out
> 
> 
> Also, would burton cartels or union forces be a good match for this board? I assume they would be but I just want to be 100% sure


Yep, cartels and forces will be just fine. Assuming the cartels aren't ICS.


----------

